# Would Uber dare to cut rates again?



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

It is my opinion that this game of economic limbo has gone as low as possible. What do you think?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

It's Uber! OF COURSE they will cut rates again!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> It's Uber! OF COURSE they will cut rates again!


Every uber driver will become a street hustler rogue cab. Uber dissolved regulation to make it possible.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

DocT said:


> It's Uber! OF COURSE they will cut rates again!


There's always a critical mass. Uber knows the trajectory for their churn. They've got the data in reams, they know when people come in, run around for endless base fare rates, and churn back out because of economic hardship when their vehicle needs something more than they can afford. I'm betting we're not going to see another fare cut again because they know how close this scheme is to having the wheels come off (literally).


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd expect to see another fare cut come January. Uber thinks it increases demand. Travis is an idiot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Every uber driver will become a street hustler rogue cab. Uber dissolved regulation to make it possible.


Third world prices create third world coping methods.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I'd expect to see another fare cut come January. Uber thinks it increases demand. Travis is an idiot.


It increases uber " growth" on paper to sucker investors.
Increase in rides,decrease in profits. 
Uber fees never get cut. Just the drivers.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> It increases uber " growth" on paper to sucker investors.
> Increase in rides,decrease in profits.
> Uber fees never get cut. Just the drivers.


Last year when they cut my area's rates to $0.64 Uber doubled the "booking fee" to $2.40 at the same time.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Last year when they cut my area's rates to $0.64 Uber doubled the "booking fee" to $2.40 at the same time.


Im amazed anyone drives there anymore.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Last year when they cut my area's rates to $0.64 Uber doubled the "booking fee" to $2.40 at the same time.


Travis: One for you, one for me, one for you, two for me...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Last year when they cut my area's rates to $0.64 Uber doubled the "booking fee" to $2.40 at the same time.


Absolute corruption.
Uber takes care of uber.
While screwing the people who really make it work.
The average Uber consumer saw absolutely no savings at all.
Yet uber LIED about lower rates increasing trips.
They should budget as much advertising to consumers as they do to recruiting drivers.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Im amazed anyone drives there anymore.


Rates were $1.10 a mile. Then they reduced it to $0.64. Now it's $0.95.

Pretty much nobody drove unless it surged. You'd turn on the pax app and it would just say no cars available.

I applied as a taxi driver yesterday. Had a long talk with the owners of the taxi service and they told me that when Uber reduced the rates their taxi business increased to the point were they couldn't handle the volume.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Im amazed anyone drives there anymore.


It's bizarre. It's like the evil forces at work in our world are obsessed with putting some fake shine on Southern California to draw people there like moths to the flame. It started with the Gold rush of 1849, the chance at Hollywood stardom in the 60's-70's, the hair metal craze of the 80's, not sure what was drawing people there in the 90's, but now it seems everyone thinks southern California is the land of milk and honey for Uber driving.

Shoot, even Jed Clampett thought it was the play he oughtta be:


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Rates were $1.10 a mile. Then they reduced it to $0.64. Now it's $0.95.
> 
> Pretty much nobody drove unless it surged. You'd turn on the pax app and it would just say no cars available.
> 
> I applied as a taxi driver yesterday. Had a long talk with the owners of the taxi service and they told me that when Uber reduced the rates their taxi business increased to the point were they couldn't handle the volume.


See, but this is an important precedent. I'm glad people held out, there is always a critical mass. This kinda proves my point.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Last year when they cut my area's rates to $0.64 Uber doubled the "booking fee" to $2.40 at the same time.


That kind of move would increase revenues to Uber, without raising the overall cost to the patrons. Its a smart move on their part, if they have plenty enough partners out there and an actual fare decrease wouldn't generate more business.

As long as there are a sufficient number of people out there willing to drive for 64 cents, it isn't a problem for Uber- they don't have any fuel/maintenance/wear-and-tear expenses to deal with in keeping cars on the road.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> It's bizarre. It's like the evil forces at work in our world are obsessed with putting some fake shine on Southern California to draw people there like moths to the flame. It started with the Gold rush of 1849, the chance at Hollywood stardom in the 60's-70's, the hair metal craze of the 80's, not sure what was drawing people there in the 90's, but now it seems everyone thinks southern California is the land of milk and honey for Uber driving.
> 
> Shoot, even Jed Clampett thought it was the play he oughtta be:


It was the allure of the " Cement Pond".
( I know a man with a Crown Royal Pool in real life. Crown Royal came out and supervised the laying of the tiles for their trademark image in his back yard.it pours into a shot glass - the jacuzzi)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

agtg said:


> It's bizarre. It's like the evil forces at work in our world are obsessed with putting some fake shine on Southern California to draw people there like moths to the flame. It started with the Gold rush of 1849, the chance at Hollywood stardom in the 60's-70's, the hair metal craze of the 80's, not sure what was drawing people there in the 90's, but now it seems everyone thinks southern California is the land of milk and honey for Uber driving.
> 
> Shoot, even Jed Clampett thought it was the play he oughtta be:


I saw through the gilded turd.
Was in LA from 1969 to early 1980, went to Boston for 4 years.
When I returned to LA at the end of High School in 1984, the New Wave haircuts and boys wearing capris made me vomit.
The 20 month experience was so bad, I bottomed out on cocaine, got clean, then moved back to Boston.
Southern California will either cure you or kill you


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> It's bizarre. It's like the evil forces at work in our world are obsessed with putting some fake shine on Southern California to draw people there like moths to the flame. It started with the Gold rush of 1849, the chance at Hollywood stardom in the 60's-70's, the hair metal craze of the 80's, not sure what was drawing people there in the 90's, but now it seems everyone thinks southern California is the land of milk and honey for Uber driving.
> 
> Shoot, even Jed Clampett thought it was the play he oughtta be:


The show,like the song ,was facetious. Making fun of the American Nouveau- Rich.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I saw through the gilded turd.
> Was in LA from 1969 to early 1980, went to Boston for 4 years.
> When I returned to LA at the end of High School in 1984, the New Wave haircuts and boys wearing capris made me vomit.
> The 20 month experience was so bad, I bottomed out on cocaine, got clean, then moved back to Boston.
> Southern California will either cure you or kill you


The 70s were a fun time in LA. My youthful escapades ended when I stood in front a judge and was told to chose prison or the military.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That kind of move would increase revenues to Uber, without raising the overall cost to the patrons. Its a smart move on their part, if they have plenty enough partners out there and an actual fare decrease wouldn't generate more business.
> 
> As long as there are a sufficient number of people out there willing to drive for 64 cents, it isn't a problem for Uber- they don't have any fuel/maintenance/wear-and-tear expenses to deal with in keeping cars on the road.


Look, in terms of cold-hearted supply/demand economics it works out on paper. That being said, it's despicable. It's the reason workers' rights movements began. Uber is for all intents and purposes operating outside of most state laws regarding worker protections. And why? Because globalists like Uber grease the skids before coming into town and all the paid for politicians wink and nod and turn a blind eye.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It was the allure of the " Cement Pond".
> ( I know a man with a Crown Royal Pool in real life. Crown Royal came out and supervised the laying of the tiles for their trademark image in his back yard.it pours into a shot glass - the jacuzzi)


That chimp was cute, too. And Ellie Mae sure didn't put a hurt on the eyes.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Everything is for sale now.
Price of a soul?
.90 per mile
.15 per minute.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

I have figured out that increasing demand, via lowering prices really does help inflate the profitability, if that's what you want to call it, for Uber. Simply look at a specific food that is charged, her ride. Said he is the safe Rider fee, which is charged per ride. While the percentage that overtakes from a drivers earnings Remains the Same regardless of how many rides they do, if a driver increases the number of rides they do, Hoover can then collect an increased number of safe driver fees, ultimately on paper looking as if they have increased their profitability. That's why they put drivers in a position to have to do more rides, because simply based on that seat they can increase profits.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

agtg said:


> It is my opinion that this game of economic limbo has gone as low as possible. What do you think?


They cut the rates on January 8, 2015 and January 8, 2016. The next rate cut will be January 8, 2017.

Safe rides fees will also increase next year - they'll probably aim to get them up to $2 per fare on average.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I have figured out that increasing demand, via lowering prices really does help inflate the profitability, if that's what you want to call it, for Uber. Simply look at a specific food that is charged, her ride. Said he is the safe Rider fee, which is charged per ride. While the percentage that overtakes from a drivers earnings Remains the Same regardless of how many rides they do, if a driver increases the number of rides they do, Hoover can then collect an increased number of safe driver fees, ultimately on paper looking as if they have increased their profitability. That's why they put drivers in a position to have to do more rides, because simply based on that seat they can increase profits.


...no.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> ...no.


No what?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Rates were $1.10 a mile. Then they reduced it to $0.64. Now it's $0.95.
> 
> Pretty much nobody drove unless it surged. You'd turn on the pax app and it would just say no cars available.
> 
> I applied as a taxi driver yesterday. Had a long talk with the owners of the taxi service and they told me that when Uber reduced the rates their taxi business increased to the point were they couldn't handle the volume.


Why even drive for Uber and get ripped off?........ go drive for that taxi company and see what a true professional driver SHOULD make on each trip


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> No what?


To the entire post.
Ok I'm lying. I stopped reading after "lowering rates increases demand which increases profitability".


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To the entire post.
> Ok I'm lying. I stopped reading after "lowering rates increases demand which increases profitability".


Good for you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lilmsmisses said:


> Good for you.


This is a fascinating debate tactic, albeit unsuccessful.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is a fascinating debate tactic, albeit unsuccessful.


I think she made a good point with Uber's scheme, she was probably too polite about the matter, though.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Every uber driver will become a street hustler rogue cab. Uber dissolved regulation to make it possible.


Some cities, like Seattle, have taken a firm hold of the TNC business and are watching them very closely.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

agtg said:


> There's always a critical mass. Uber knows the trajectory for their churn. They've got the data in reams, they know when people come in, run around for endless base fare rates, and churn back out because of economic hardship when their vehicle needs something more than they can afford. I'm betting we're not going to see another fare cut again because they know how close this scheme is to having the wheels come off (literally).


. . . right! . . . and Lyft is standing by to eat their lunch (as-it-were)!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

agtg said:


> It's bizarre. It's like the evil forces at work in our world are obsessed with putting some fake shine on Southern California to draw people there like moths to the flame. It started with the Gold rush of 1849, the chance at Hollywood stardom in the 60's-70's, the hair metal craze of the 80's, not sure what was drawing people there in the 90's, but now it seems everyone thinks southern California is the land of milk and honey for Uber driving.


. . . actually people are abandoning California in droves. It's a hot mess.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

circle1 said:


> . . . actually people are abandoning California in droves. It's a hot mess.


I know, but I keep seeing posts about people moving to So. Cal. to uber. I can't understand it.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

agtg said:


> I know, but I keep seeing posts about people moving to So. Cal. to uber. I can't understand it.


It's like the lyrics in that Fixx song. "Less Cities, More Moving People"


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

agtg said:


> I know, but I keep seeing posts about people moving to So. Cal. to uber. I can't understand it.


Neither can I, southern California is very expensive and I don't think the income of Uber partners would be enough to really cover the costs of moving there. Moving to an inexpensive metropolis like Youngstown- where the median household income is 23k- to Uber would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

agtg said:


> I know, but I keep seeing posts about people moving to So. Cal. to uber. I can't understand it.


People see higher rates and think profit. They are dumb and do not understand cost of living.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

People think pot and good looks can keep them young and not hungry.
Look at the endless parade of winners on the Venice boardwalk.
They're not all from Encino.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

agtg said:


> I know, but I keep seeing posts about people moving to So. Cal. to uber. I can't understand it.


A final roll of the dice, perhaps?
Having failed to get rich quick elsewhere.
Or if "it never rains in California", there's a saving on wiper blades, for starters.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> People see higher rates and think profit. They are dumb and do not understand cost of living.


The rate in LA is what, 90 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute? so the partners get paid 67 1/2 cents and 11 1/4 cents?

I can't see the money in it and to go all the way to LA to receive it?


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

they dont give a **** about you. I have to fight them for 3 dollar cancel fees every ****ing day. Yeah they would cut rates again and still wonder why the business is not increasing. The reason people moving to LA is because people out there actually use uber. Where I am people still take cabs for 3x the cost and the people that do uber wont press the button for more than 1.5x surge.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Why even drive for Uber and get ripped off?........ go drive for that taxi company and see what a true professional driver SHOULD make on each trip


Oh I didn't drive for $0.64. I have a calculator and some common sense.

And my training starts on Tuesday for the taxi company.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To the entire post.
> Ok I'm lying. I stopped reading after "lowering rates increases demand which increases profitability".


She never said it was a good idea for drivers... But let's be honest, no one ever believed it actually benefits anybody but Uber. Her post was an intelligent response citing the inner mechanisms of Uber, not defending them.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Neither can I, southern California is very expensive and I don't think the income of Uber partners would be enough to really cover the costs of moving there. Moving to an inexpensive metropolis like Youngstown- where the median household income is 23k- to Uber would make a lot more sense.


SoCal cost of living's got nothin on San Francisco! Crap- at least the weather in SoCal is nice and the people aren't grumpy  However, you couldn't pay me to go back there to drive Uber.

Eh, wait... You _could _pay me to go back and Uber there.. But that's not the option.​


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Rates were $1.10 a mile. Then they reduced it to $0.64. Now it's $0.95.
> 
> Pretty much nobody drove unless it surged. You'd turn on the pax app and it would just say no cars available.
> 
> I applied as a taxi driver yesterday. Had a long talk with the owners of the taxi service and they told me that when Uber reduced the rates their taxi business increased to the point were they couldn't handle the volume.


What does he mean by that? That he couldn't handle all of the driver applications?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

2Cents said:


> What does he mean by that? That he couldn't handle all of the driver applications?


They had more demand than they had cars or drivers to meet the demand.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> They had more demand than they had cars or drivers to meet the demand.


I'd like to see proof of that.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

2Cents said:


> I'd like to see proof of that.


Sorry but I didn'the record the conversation.

It was not unusual during that time to not have any Uber drivers on the road so his story is quite plausible.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is a fascinating debate tactic, albeit unsuccessful.


We want to talk about the bait tactics? Was actually have a debate on the matter. As I'm sure you're aware you disagree with my point let's hear your proof, the burden of proof lies on you to discredit what I think. You have said that you disagree with my thoughts however you have failed to State what you actually think Regarding why you disagree.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

When Uber cuts the rate , the nearest Lilliputian competitor Lyft follows suit knowing that it has no deep pocket like Uber. A price war of attrition between two equal rivals is understandable but not in this mismatch though. Hence, Uber keeps on booking massive losses , Lyft is on the brink of being on ebay auction and drivers have little options but to accept the reduced income. What kind of economic theory calls for this sort of endless price war ? The market will eventually find a survivor in the end and that may neither be Uber nor Lyft. There must be something new out there through the natural selection of the market.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Oh I didn't drive for $0.64. I have a calculator and some common sense.
> 
> And my training starts on Tuesday for the taxi company.


How much is the weekly lease on the taxi you drive?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> How much is the weekly lease on the taxi you drive?


Mine?......I own mine so I only pay $349 weekly....and Uber really hasn't affected me.....plus we have thousands of pre-paid accounts to run....after 12 years I work about 44 hrs total each week and net 42k each year........plus street hails oh yeah I get tipped 80-90% of trips


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> How much is the weekly lease on the taxi you drive?


Depends on the car and if you have it for a 12 hour shift or have it full time and take it home with you.

Prius is $750 a week 24/7 or $450 for 12/7
Regular car or van is $640/$450
Wheelchair van is $540 for 24/7 or $390 day shift or $300 night shift. (Wheelchair trips pay $3 more per trip).

Owner Operators pay $465 and use their own cars.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Mine?......I own mine so I only pay $349 weekly....and Uber really hasn't affected me.....plus we have thousands of pre-paid accounts to run....after 12 years I work about 44 hrs total each week and net 42k each year........plus street hails oh yeah I get tipped 80-90% of trips


Let me guess, the 10-20% are Uber passengers? ​


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I'd expect to see another fare cut come January. Uber thinks it increases demand. Travis is an idiot.


He is a real dumb. Watch him on YouTube.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> When Uber cuts the rate , the nearest Lilliputian competitor Lyft follows suit knowing that it has no deep pocket like Uber. A price war of attrition between two equal rivals is understandable but not in this mismatch though. Hence, Uber keeps on booking massive losses , Lyft is on the brink of being on ebay auction and drivers have little options but to accept the reduced income. What kind of economic theory calls for this sort of endless price war ? The market will eventually find a survivor in the end and that may neither be Uber nor Lyft. There must be something new out there through the natural selection of the market.


Thank God for UberPeople.net . . . we can put our heads together, as it were, and protect ourselves or at least minimize the damage from this stuff!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Mine?......I own mine so I only pay $349 weekly....and Uber really hasn't affected me.....plus we have thousands of pre-paid accounts to run....after 12 years I work about 44 hrs total each week and net 42k each year........plus street hails oh yeah I get tipped 80-90% of trips


$42K, is that net-net bottom line bank (after taxes)?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Filcher has found a new way to make up for the losses without the need to cut the cost even more, say hello to secret fees and account pilfering, keep your eyes peeled for missing money.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

circle1 said:


> $42K, is that net-net bottom line bank (after taxes)?


Yes it is since I own my cab...write off so much with taxes I get everything my wife pays in plus


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER is playing " Russian Roulette" with price cuts. Sooner or later,someone will have to clean up a Big Mess.
Odds & Probabilities = the reason luck never lasts.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah the 1 person that didn't like it didn't win....


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Somehow by a chance or not , Uber is now riding on the back of a tiger and it cannot get off. The only way off is to kill the tiger. Good luck Kalanik.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If you watch the LA forums carefully, you will see that there's a big movement to screen jobs and cancel unprofitable ones.
This is what happens when you don't pay drivers enough with no drop and low base milage rate.

The pax are not going to put up with this cancellation culture for very long.
I'm expecting this to blow up in Ubers face badly.
So no. Uber cannot lower rates in their big markets any more than they are now without losing customer loyalty through excessive cancellation by drivers.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you watch the LA forums carefully, you will see that there's a big movement to screen jobs and cancel unprofitable ones.
> This is what happens when you don't pay drivers enough with no drop and low base milage rate.
> 
> The pax are not going to put up with this cancellation culture for very long.
> ...


What loyalty ? Those low life riders are freeloaders by and large. They will walk or use public transport as before once the subsidies by all the gigboys dry up.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber cannot lower rates in their big markets any more than they are now without losing customer loyalty through excessive cancellation by drivers.


So, Uber's answer to that logic will be to just onboard more & more noobs who aren't initially up to speed on the math.
Uber always faces down logic with Desperation, & its running mate -Stupidity. 
Neither have much form over the long haul; OP has this nailed - gambler's luck always runs out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Agreed x10.
But there's a limit to ants. Again let's go with Los Angeles. Population roughly 4 million county wide.
Goober has already activated over 100,000.
That's 2.5℅ of the entire population (did the maths in my head forgive me if I'm wrong).
As a former company owner. That's a HUGE percentage of a large metropolitan who currently or used to work for one company.
I'm going to say that 7℅ will exhaust Ubers ant population.
So in my (very non scientific) guestimate, Goober is almost a third of the way through its potential pool of ants.
THIS is why they are getting more agro about easier car loans and eventually eradication of drivers.
Goober faces very big problems based on complete mis-management of their company.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Agreed x10.
> But there's a limit to ants......
> ......I'm going to say that 7℅ will exhaust Ubers ant population..


I like to work on the "one in ten" theory. Get 10 people in a group and one will be a .... (Insert fixed characteristic of choice).
That's not accounting for a likely snowball disenchantment effect with TNC's, however, so 7% (perhaps even less) might well be on the money.
To that end, I notice on the wider forum that existing drivers seem to be increasingly resisting signing up friends and family under incentives, due to their own disenchantment. Not even "30 pieces of silver " sways them these days.
The new catchcry may well be: "Friends don't let friends drive for TNC's."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you watch the LA forums carefully, you will see that there's a big movement to screen jobs and cancel unprofitable ones.
> This is what happens when you don't pay drivers enough with no drop and low base milage rate.
> 
> The pax are not going to put up with this cancellation culture for very long.
> ...


UBER has In every aspect Fixed it until it was broke.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Agreed x10.
> But there's a limit to ants. Again let's go with Los Angeles. Population roughly 4 million county wide.
> Goober has already activated over 100,000.
> That's 2.5℅ of the entire population (did the maths in my head forgive me if I'm wrong).
> ...


UBER : their own worst enemy.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> UBER : their own worst enemy.


While all the big companies with great talents have become wolves in sheep clothing to do profitable business , Uber has largely taken the overt role of an wolf. That certainly makes it stand out in the crowd but it also makes itself a high risk monster target. If you turn your Boeing 777 into a giant strategic bomber make sure you know all the consequences from the ground up till the air.

Uber keeps the market share by huge subsidies while it does not offer any other product or service which can generate revenues to make up for the subsidies. 
It can not go IPO in the foreseeable future because Uber is not the only one with deep pockets and Investors are well aware of the potential price war that would follow the IPO. Competition based solely on price without adding values to services is self destructive. Drivers will not have to deal with lower rates and 18th century micro management for long because Uber is making it easier for the next king of rideshare industry.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Agreed x10.
> But there's a limit to ants. Again let's go with Los Angeles. Population roughly 4 million county wide.
> Goober has already activated over 100,000.
> That's 2.5℅ of the entire population (did the maths in my head forgive me if I'm wrong).
> ...


I think that's an excellent way to look at it, 5 to 7% is probably the right limit. I think what's important to remember though is that Uber has three games at work here, neither of which are pro-driver

1) lock up transportation to get lions share of the market.
2) gain enough market share to make IPO
3) remove labor from equation with self driving cars and move to a car as a utility service, buying your car rides from Uber on a monthly basis like water or electricity.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> So, Uber's answer to that logic will be to just onboard more & more noobs who aren't initially up to speed on the math.
> Uber always faces down logic with Desperation, & its running mate -Stupidity.
> Neither have much form over the long haul; OP has this nailed - gambler's luck always runs out.


The noobs rapidly cherry pick. Only turn out on nights & weekends. Ubers coverage has SUFFERED due to their incesant on boarding of drivers. All they have accomplished is the watering down of earnings potential of seasoned FULL TIME drivers,causing many to quit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> While all the big companies with great talents have become wolves in sheep clothing to do profitable business , Uber has largely taken the overt role of an wolf. That certainly makes it stand out in the crowd but it also makes itself a high risk monster target. If you turn your Boeing 777 into a giant strategic bomber make sure you know all the consequences from the ground up till the air.
> 
> Uber keeps the market share by huge subsidies while it does not offer any other product or service which can generate revenues to make up for the subsidies.
> It can not go IPO in the foreseeable future because Uber is not the only one with deep pockets and Investors are well aware of the potential price war that would follow the IPO. Competition based solely on price without adding values to services is self destructive. Drivers will not have to deal with lower rates and 18th century micro management for long because Uber is making it easier for the next king of rideshare industry.


Cut price,values drop proportionately.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The noobs rapidly cherry pick. Only turn out on nights & weekends. Ubers coverage has SUFFERED due to their incesant on boarding of drivers. All they have accomplished is the watering down of earnings potential of seasoned FULL TIME drivers,causing many to quit.


I am also a lot less likely to provide above and beyond service these days, in fact I'm rather short with bs these days and am much more revenue focused than customer centered. I'm to the point now where if you ping me and cancel a minute later and then ping me again, (had this happen at a lower surge this weekend) accept the second ping, hit arrived, and drive 5 minutes in the direction I want to go and then cancel you as a no show. Hopefully teaches you not to play games. Not a nice thing to do but that's where the race to the bottom takes me.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Im amazed anyone drives there anymore.


Some of us are trapped. It's sad. You'd be surprised at the types of jobs that a lot of us can't even get any type of call from.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Somehow by a chance or not , Uber is now riding on the back of a tiger and it cannot get off. The only way off is to kill the tiger. Good luck Kalanik.


They can fix it by doubling rates. The only issue then is culling the massive stable they've created, and I would not trust them to do that fairly.

The whole industry needs a rework, the model is demented and merciless.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Some of us are trapped. It's sad. You'd be surprised at the types of jobs that a lot of us can't even get any type of call from.


Worse. Get calls for interviews and then left in limbo for weeks, or get the we've decided to go in a different direction emails


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Every uber driver will become a street hustler rogue cab. Uber dissolved regulation to make it possible.


Yes. There's always Arcade. Though i haven't joined because I don't understand their karma gibberish.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It increases uber " growth" on paper to sucker investors.
> Increase in rides,decrease in profits.
> Uber fees never get cut. Just the drivers.


Poor Uber investors, remind me of those who probably invested heavily in the internet bubble years ago. I never *could* figure out how so much money could be placed in something rather intangible. Like Uber. To me, it seems like a ponzi scheme.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Last year when they cut my area's rates to $0.64 Uber doubled the "booking fee" to $2.40 at the same time.


Speaking of the "booking fee" does Uber pass that amount on to the driver as income? I believe I've heard they did that, tax-wise. Which means we need an accounting of those numbers for tax purposes...? Anyone?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


melusine3 said:


> Speaking of the "booking fee" does Uber pass that amount on to the driver as income? I believe I've heard they did that, tax-wise. Which means we need an accounting of those numbers for tax purposes...? Anyone?


 Drive 100 miles daily just to get to and from my driving market.
700 Mile's a week just to get to where I can drive. Is that commute tax deductible ?
Anybody ?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Rates were $1.10 a mile. Then they reduced it to $0.64. Now it's $0.95.
> 
> Pretty much nobody drove unless it surged. You'd turn on the pax app and it would just say no cars available.
> 
> I applied as a taxi driver yesterday. Had a long talk with the owners of the taxi service and they told me that when Uber reduced the rates their taxi business increased to the point were they couldn't handle the volume.


I know people who go to San Francisco have started using taxis again because Uber drivers rely so much on GPS apps and screw up a lot. Not the "veteran" drivers, but enough new-timers drive from out of the area to cash in on the San Francisco "gold rush" that this is what happens.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I
> 
> Drive 100 miles daily just to get to and from my driving market.
> 700 Mile's a week just to get to where I can drive. Is that commute tax deductible ?
> Anybody ?


I would think it is, but your car will eventually be worthless when you need to trade it in. IF you can afford to get a new car, that is.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Speaking of the "booking fee" does Uber pass that amount on to the driver as income? I believe I've heard they did that, tax-wise. Which means we need an accounting of those numbers for tax purposes...? Anyone?


Yes, the 1099 Uber sends you has both the booking fees and Uber's percentage all combined with your earnings. You have to subtract that amount and enter it in to your Schedule C form as fees and commisions so you don't pay taxes on it.

Uber sends another form listing the breakdown of fees and commisions so it's pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> I know people who go to San Francisco have started using taxis again because Uber drivers rely so much on GPS apps and screw up a lot. Not the "veteran" drivers, but enough new-timers drive from out of the area to cash in on the San Francisco "gold rush" that this is what happens.


Uber should spend on what we pay them for NAVIGATION.
Not spyware & Robots !


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> What loyalty ? Those low life riders are freeloaders by and large. They will walk or use public transport as before once the subsidies by all the gigboys dry up.


Have you not heard Uber wants to take over the bus crowd? I presume that it would be subsidized by the taxpayer. But no way I can see THAT being cost-effective.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yes, the 1099 Uber sends you has both the booking fees and Uber's percentage all combined with your earnings. You have to subtract that amount and enter it in to your Schedule C form as fees and commissions so you don't pay taxes on it.
> 
> Uber sends another form listing the breakdown of fees and commissions so it's pretty easy to figure out.


Thank you. That's good to know.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> So, Uber's answer to that logic will be to just onboard more & more noobs who aren't initially up to speed on the math.
> Uber always faces down logic with Desperation, & its running mate -Stupidity.
> Neither have much form over the long haul; OP has this nailed - gambler's luck always runs out.


Uber might do well by giving all prospective drivers a math test. Those that fail are HIRED!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I like to work on the "one in ten" theory. Get 10 people in a group and one will be a .... (Insert fixed characteristic of choice).
> That's not accounting for a likely snowball disenchantment effect with TNC's, however, so 7% (perhaps even less) might well be on the money.
> To that end, I notice on the wider forum that existing drivers seem to be increasingly resisting signing up friends and family under incentives, due to their own disenchantment. Not even "30 pieces of silver " sways them these days.
> The new catchcry may well be: "Friends don't let friends drive for TNC's."


"Friends don't let friends drive for TNCs" has in fact been my catchphrase. Every. Single. Time. I've seen Uber and Lyft try to cajole me into referring friends, I've thought, "How could I do that to them!?" I tell everyone the truth about it, including passengers (although I'm concerned they might ding me * wise because maybe they feel a little guilty?). But I do tell them I prefer Lyft because they at least treat us better and there isn't Travis being so... vocal ... about being a ******** in general.

So, I have a friendly acquaintance who I had previously discouraged from trying it out who admitted to me that he was serious and thought I was just trying to keep out the competition. lolololololololol 
So I have referred him and even gave him a little advice. But for his not thinking I was looking out for his well-being? I won't tell him everything I've learned in these scant 5 months. All kindsa nope.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> UBER : their own worst enemy.


I have a feeling Uber will become the new catchphrase for that very reason: "You are such an Uber!"


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I
> 
> Drive 100 miles daily just to get to and from my driving market.
> 700 Mile's a week just to get to where I can drive. Is that commute tax deductible ?
> Anybody ?


I believe it is if you use your home as an office. Which, of course, you do.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Uber keeps the market share by huge subsidies while it does not offer any other product or service which can generate revenues to make up for the subsidies.


They get that money from investors, which is why I think it's like a ponzi scheme. Once they run out of investors, what will they do? Crash and burn.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I am also a lot less likely to provide above and beyond service these days, in fact I'm rather short with bs these days and am much more revenue focused than customer centered. I'm to the point now where if you ping me and cancel a minute later and then ping me again, (had this happen at a lower surge this weekend) accept the second ping, hit arrived, and drive 5 minutes in the direction I want to go and then cancel you as a no show. Hopefully teaches you not to play games. Not a nice thing to do but that's where the race to the bottom takes me.


I like your style!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> I have a feeling Uber will become the new catchphrase for that very reason: "You are such an Uber!"


"Don't you Uber ME!"


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I
> 
> Drive 100 miles daily just to get to and from my driving market.
> 700 Mile's a week just to get to where I can drive. Is that commute tax deductible ?
> Anybody ?


That has GOT to be tiring and expensive. I have no commute and I can't get out of the Big Foober zoo.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> They get that money from investors, which is why I think it's like a ponzi scheme. Once they run out of investors, what will they do? Crash and burn.


Bernie Madoff , Kalanik , Elon Musk. What are the differences ? I guess Musk is lowest of these three by grabbing taxpayers' money aka federal subsidies and fundings.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Rates were $1.10 a mile. Then they reduced it to $0.64. Now it's $0.95.
> 
> Pretty much nobody drove unless it surged. You'd turn on the pax app and it would just say no cars available.
> 
> I applied as a taxi driver yesterday. Had a long talk with the owners of the taxi service and they told me that when Uber reduced the rates their taxi business increased to the point were they couldn't handle the volume.


"Rates were $1.10 a mile. Then they reduced it to $0.64. Now it's $0.95." Is this in Los Angeles and Orange County???


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I have a feeling Uber will become the new catchphrase for that very reason: "You are such an Uber!"


. . . or, "Damn! This app is Ubering on me again!"


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I
> 
> Drive 100 miles daily just to get to and from my driving market.
> 700 Mile's a week just to get to where I can drive. Is that commute tax deductible ?
> Anybody ?


The GOOD news is, if you're more than 50 miles away from home you can write-off your meals!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

circle1 said:


> The GOOD news is, if you're more than 50 miles away from home you can write-off your meals!


Cool. I quit saving meal receipts in Feb. Perhaps credit card records ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> That has GOT to be tiring and expensive. I have no commute and I can't get out of the Big Foober zoo.


14 hour days and over 2 hours commuting. I need a real job again.
I can get up to 40 mpg and over on the highway commute if I baby it.keep the rpm's down and do 65-70.
Lot of times I'm in hurry to get there,then can't wait to get home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> I believe it is if you use your home as an office. Which, of course, you do.


I've got 4 bedrooms,3 of them unused. I can have 3 offices. One for Uber,one for Lyft one for tohunt4 me car leasing agency.
Need to start an Air bnb
Got this place in 80'sFHA REPO.
1/2 the town was for sale due to oilfield collapse. Then the banks went . . . wasn't nice. Worth almost 4 times what it cost then.paid.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Lets_Eat said:


> "Rates were $1.10 a mile. Then they reduced it to $0.64. Now it's $0.95." Is this in Los Angeles and Orange County???


That's in the Inland Empire (San Bernardino County).


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I dare Uber not to lower rates again. Would be one of the kinder things they've done for drivers in a while.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EX_ said:


> I dare Uber not to lower rates again. Would be one of the kinder things they've done for drivers in a while.


They do that, I can make $8.00 hr at Burger King a few blocks from my house,and deliver for pizza hut after.Then I'll just Uber enough to not pay taxes on any of it.
When I started this thing,I had the fantasy of owning a black car in a couple years. Now I'm worried about replacing what I have with something similar when I'm done.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

In a way they are. Markets that have boost incentive programs have seen a significant cut in those incentive programs. 

It's the Uber way.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They do that, I can make $8.00 hr at Burger King a few blocks from my house,and deliver for pizza hut after.Then I'll just Uber enough to not pay taxes on any of it.
> When I started this thing,I had the fantasy of owning a black car in a couple years. Now I'm worried about replacing what I have with something similar when I'm done.


Big Foober has an uncanny way of crushing a person's dreams into waste products.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Cool. I quit saving meal receipts in Feb. Perhaps credit card records ?


If it's a qualifying tax deduction, what's the difference? Just keep approved proof of purchase. . . . oh, you're saying you _wished_ you had kept all receipts?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

circle1 said:


> If it's a qualifying tax deduction, what's the difference? Just keep approved proof of purchase. . . . oh, you're saying you _wished_ you had kept all receipts?


But all purchases are on a credit card. The statements should be good as receipts ? Whole month on a few pages.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I've got 4 bedrooms,3 of them unused. I can have 3 offices. One for Uber,one for Lyft one for tohunt4 me car leasing agency.
> Need to start an Air bnb
> Got this place in 80'sFHA REPO.
> 1/2 the town was for sale due to oilfield collapse. Then the banks went . . . wasn't nice. Worth almost 4 times what it cost then.paid.


That's a great asset.


tohunt4me said:


> But all purchases are on a credit card. The statements should be good as receipts ? Whole month on a few pages.


If you have access to a library, there are many good books about small business taxes and book-keeping. Or you can hire a CPA to show you how it's done . . . see thumbtack
https://www.thumbtack.com/


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

circle1 said:


> That's a great asset.
> 
> If you have access to a library, there are many good books about small business taxes and book-keeping. Or you can hire a CPA to show you how it's done . . . see thumbtack
> https://www.thumbtack.com/


After 10 years I have been using TurboTax for small businesses......they ask you answer the full out paperwork then they file for you


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "Don't you Uber ME!"


"Oh Yeah?.....well go suck an Uber, you Mother Uber....son of an Uber, Uber you!!!!!!"


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

2Cents said:


> I'd like to see proof of that.


I recall the area and the time. Just Another Uber Drive speaks the truth. Uber drivers stopped driving that area at 0.64 per mile forcing the rate to 0.95. One of the reasons it worked is most drivers could drive 30 minutes to the next county over and drive at that counties higher rate.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> "Oh Yeah?.....well go suck an Uber, you Mother Uber....son of an Uber, Uber you!!!!!!"


"Uber off!"


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I've got 4 bedrooms,3 of them unused. I can have 3 offices. One for Uber,one for Lyft one for tohunt4 me car leasing agency.
> Need to start an Air bnb
> Got this place in 80'sFHA REPO.
> 1/2 the town was for sale due to oilfield collapse. Then the banks went . . . wasn't nice. Worth almost 4 times what it cost then.paid.


My son purchased a condominium after graduating from college. He travels a lot for work, so he decided to use airbnb to rent out his place. He's very happy about the income. Sometimes on long term rentals he lives on our couch if he's in town.

The dogs not happy about being evicted from the couch. Go Dodgers!


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I've got 4 bedrooms,3 of them unused. I can have 3 offices. One for Uber,one for Lyft one for tohunt4 me car leasing agency.
> Need to start an Air bnb
> Got this place in 80'sFHA REPO.
> 1/2 the town was for sale due to oilfield collapse. Then the banks went . . . wasn't nice. Worth almost 4 times what it cost then.paid.


This is one way to become a millionaire. Congratulations!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> I like your style!


Thank you. I like the fact that your icon is a completely different Travis! I can't tell you how much I love that movie, Scorsese is a genius.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I
> 
> Drive 100 miles daily just to get to and from my driving market.
> 700 Mile's a week just to get to where I can drive. Is that commute tax deductible ?
> Anybody ?


There's no doubt that the commute is part of your mileage each day. Just like a contractor can deduct mileage to and from job sites, etc... so can you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There's no doubt that the commute is part of your mileage each day. Just like a contractor can deduct mileage to and from job sites, etc... so can you.


In that case,I have a $54.00 deduction before I even start working. I do 400 miles in a day to earn $300.00.-$216.00 deduction ?
I see no taxes being paid here.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> When Uber cuts the rate , the nearest Lilliputian competitor Lyft follows suit knowing that it has no deep pocket like Uber. A price war of attrition between two equal rivals is understandable but not in this mismatch though. Hence, Uber keeps on booking massive losses , Lyft is on the brink of being on ebay auction and drivers have little options but to accept the reduced income. What kind of economic theory calls for this sort of endless price war ? The market will eventually find a survivor in the end and that may neither be Uber nor Lyft. There must be something new out there through the natural selection of the market.


It could work in the opposite direction if drivers were organized. Drivers could flock to LYFT and simply not drive for UBER. This could ensure a decent fare and everyone is a winner. Drivers are happy, LYFT would be happy and UBER would be out of business.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Somehow by a chance or not , Uber is now riding on the back of a tiger and it cannot get off. The only way off is to kill the tiger. Good luck Kalanik.


That cannot raise rates now can they, even if they wanted too. They are locked into losing economic model.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> It could work in the opposite direction if drivers were organized. Drivers could flock to LYFT and simply not drive for UBER. This could ensure a decent fare and everyone is a winner. Drivers are happy, LYFT would be happy and UBER would be out of business.


How is Lyft model better for the drivers than that of Uber ? Lyft has nothing to loose now . They are on the edge of extinction. Why don't they raise the stake by increasing the rates ?


----------



## gerrardo29 (Jul 9, 2015)

The question is ....are we as drivers gonna drive for uber if they do it again ?


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

gerrardo29 said:


> The question is ....are we as drivers gonna drive for uber if they do it again ?


Some will. Some will drive even though you can prove that they are losing money. UBER voluntarily cuts their rate by 60% in a city where they have no competition. Drivers quit. UBER throws money at sign ups. Some come back and then quit again. UBER increases sign up bonuses. Drivers sign up and quit again.

Any rational person would raise rates to the level they were at before. Not UBER. They are the worst run company that I ever seen.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> How is Lyft model better for the drivers than that of Uber ? Lyft has nothing to loose now . They are on the edge of extinction. Why don't they raise the stake by increasing the rates ?


Cheap pax will use uber instead, thats what they have to lose.


----------



## luberslur (Feb 19, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I'd expect to see another fare cut come January. Uber thinks it increases demand. Travis is an idiot.


Travis is not the idiot...we are the idiots who drives for such low rates!


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

luberslur said:


> Travis is not the idiot...we are the idiots who drives for such low rates!


What uber will do is lower rates and increase the booking fee. The new booking fee will be equal to the amount of the fare. This will mean that uber will collect 62.5% of the total, while the driver only see 37.5%.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They do that, I can make $8.00 hr at Burger King a few blocks from my house,and deliver for pizza hut after.Then I'll just Uber enough to not pay taxes on any of it.
> When I started this thing,I had the fantasy of owning a black car in a couple years. Now I'm worried about replacing what I have with something similar when I'm done.


Don't forget the toll 2-3,000 miles a month is taking on the trade-in value of your poor car...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> How is Lyft model better for the drivers than that of Uber ? Lyft has nothing to loose now . They are on the edge of extinction. Why don't they raise the stake by increasing the rates ?


I just saw on Living Social that Lyft is offering up to $30 (3 rides up to $10 ea). Why don't they raise the rate they're paying the drivers and they would then flock to Lyft and maybe even drive those long distances to pick up short runs (lol).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I just saw on Living Social that Lyft is offering up to $30 (3 rides up to $10 ea). Why don't they raise the rate they're paying the drivers and they would then flock to Lyft and maybe even drive those long distances to pick up short runs (lol).


Because they would raise prices on Pax who would continue to overwhelmingly use Uber.

Uber is the wal mart of rideshare. People will always flock to low prices even at the expense of employees (or independent contractors in our case)


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> What uber will do is lower rates and increase the booking fee. The new booking fee will be equal to the amount of the fare. This will mean that uber will collect 62.5% of the total, while the driver only see 37.5%.


They are already doing this in some measure with these up front rate quotes. I dropped a fare off last night and as soon as I swiped to complete a dollar amount flashed on the app that was almost double what I was getting paid for this fare. I don't know if it was glitch, or what the pax actually paid, but I suspect it's the latter.


----------

